# 要碗鸡蛋，炖的嫩嫩的



## NewAmerica

某著名译者译为“wants a bowl of beaten eggs very lightly steamed。"

看到steam这个词时我感到有点不对劲，因为根据剑桥词典，steam意为 to cook food using steam，是蒸不是炖。炖应该是simmer（boil slowly at low temperature）或 stew （剑桥：to cook meat, fish, vegetables, or fruit slowly and gently in a little liquid）。大家给看下”very lightly steamed"是怎么表现出“炖的嫩嫩的”的中文意趣的，我现在实在看不出来。

因此”要碗鸡蛋，炖的嫩嫩的“似该译为：wants a bowl of beaten eggs simmered to make them very tender. 中不？大家给下点评。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

这说的应该是鸡蛋羹（或叫鸡蛋糕，蒸蛋），是蒸的。不知道哪的方言说“炖”。


----------



## NewAmerica

retrogradedwithwind said:


> 这说的应该是鸡蛋羹（或叫鸡蛋糕，蒸蛋），是蒸的。不知道哪的方言说“炖”。



有道理。

方言易出歧义。


----------



## retrogradedwithwind

想了想，这里的炖或许类似于做饭的做，煮饭的煮，意义虚化不再专指“炖”了。就是cook。


----------



## Skatinginbc

煨煮(I.e., 微火慢煮)帶湯(or 液體)之物 為「燉」, 有隔水(double steaming, double boiling)與不隔水(simmering, stewing)之分.  隔水燉(以熱水為傳導)如燉蛋, 燉酒，燉藥(cf. 燉藥取其汁， 蒸藥取其材)等等以湯汁為精華之物.  蛋羹未熟前精華為羹--液狀物 (蛋清， 牛奶，水)， 不像蒸饅頭為固體，無湯汁 (不加湯為蒸, 上籠為蒸， 以熱氣為傳導).

或許「燉」在大陸的普通話裡只指simmering, 但臺灣的國語辭典則還有另一個定義：double steaming (隔水燉， 水浴加溫 cook in a water bath).  粵語的「燉 」似乎亦有 double steaming 的意思.  燉蛋一詞好像也流行於吳語區.


----------



## kareno999

And it should also be 炖得, not 炖的
Who's the author?


----------



## 枫十二

四川这边有这个菜，的确是蒸出来的
蒸蛋花

老板，要一碗蛋花/蒸鸡蛋/蒸蛋花。


----------



## NewAmerica

kareno999 said:


> And it should also be 炖得, not 炖的
> Who's the author?


表述方式不同：“来碗鸡蛋！” “要蒸的？煎的？还是炖的?” “炖的！嫩嫩的！”

 这是《红楼梦》里的语句，作者无人不知。


枫十二 said:


> 四川这边有这个菜，的确是蒸出来的
> 蒸蛋花
> 老板，要一碗蛋花/蒸鸡蛋/蒸蛋花。



关键是作者用了“炖”字，到底是哪里的方言其实际意义为“蒸”（汉典未收该定义）？


----------



## 枫十二

NewAmerica said:


> 这是《红楼梦》里的语句，作者无人不知。



额，翻译红楼梦......
没找到上下文，我猜：
一个人的家庭生活非常地奢侈讲究，吃个鸡蛋都要走不同寻常的路线，炖得嫩嫩的。
如果上下文是这样，译者就有点不负责任。


----------



## Skatinginbc

NewAmerica said:


> 关键是作者用了“炖”字，到底是哪里的方言？


《紅樓夢》中有太多的吳儂軟語;  曹雪芹生長於江寧府, 抄家後才遷居北京.


Skatinginbc said:


> 燉蛋一詞好像也流行於吳語區.


----------



## NewAmerica

Skatinginbc said:


> 或許「燉」在大陸的普通話裡只指simmering, 但臺灣的國語辭典則還有另一個定義：double steaming (隔水燉， 水浴加溫 cook in a water bath).



   这个精彩。不知道有没有网上链接？


----------



## Skatinginbc

國語辭典.燉: 烹調方法：(1) 將食物加水，用文火慢煮使爛熟。如：「清燉」、「燉雞」。(2) 將食物放入盅或陶罐中，隔水以慢火煨煮使材料熟軟。如：「鳳爪燉冬菇」。  The second definition refers to 隔水燉 (i.e., 水浴加溫 "double steaming, double boiling, cooking in a water bath").
國語辭典.清燉: 湯中不放調味料而用小火熬煮或隔水蒸的烹調方法。如：「清燉牛肉」、「清燉排骨」.  Again, 隔水蒸 means "double steaming."


Skatinginbc said:


> 「燉」, 有隔水(double steaming, double boiling)與不隔水(simmering, stewing)之分.


----------

